# Need a cheap psu



## Bodhisatwa (May 28, 2012)

Hi!my specs are given in my signature..i have 2 80mm fans,a flopy drv and dvd drv along wid it..
I want a cheap 450w or 500w psu. .max budget is 1k..
 Which 1 to buy?..brand does nt matter..


----------



## saswat23 (May 28, 2012)

If you can then get FSP SAGA-II 350W for 1.4k. Its the cheapest branded PSU available as of now.


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

^It is way out of his max. budget. @OP You can get Iball SMPS for that pricing, atleast it is better than other crap PSU manufacturers.


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 29, 2012)

Iball 500W SMPS is for 600bucks Ex. Nehru Place, Delhi


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 29, 2012)

I curently hv an iball lpe223-400 psu..i am nt sure about its wattage. . .dats why i am buying a new 1.  .  

if i dnt get iball locally,then which brand? Zebronics,odyssey?


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2012)

that's a 250W PSU.

For local brands either zebronics or colorsit.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 30, 2012)

Are u sure topgear? how did u know?
zebronics is good?


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

I've seen that PSU before - so I'm sure about that and 17A on +123V is what you get on a decent 250W unit - even sme generic PSUs 400-450W has same amp rating on +12V rail.

Among the cheap PSU brands Zebronics is good enough but for something better look for Colorsit PSU but they could be pricey - one 450/500W unit will cost around 1000/1200 bucks.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 31, 2012)

I have seen 400w zebronics psu wid 15amp on 12volt rail.whereas my 250w psu has 17amp on that.why is it?
Is the no. Of amps on the 12v rail all that matters?or what else?.....


----------



## saswat23 (May 31, 2012)

How is this: Theitdepot - Mercury 450W Power Supply 
Comes with 3yrs warranty. So, looks to be a good cheap one.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 31, 2012)

Looks like g good one..bt nt sure how many amps it has on the 12volt rail........
Also i am buying locally,wil see the model no. ..and get it locally,if nt available,wil order..


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> How is this: Theitdepot - Mercury 450W Power Supply
> Comes with 3yrs warranty. So, looks to be a good cheap one.



This mercury psu is simply crap and totally unreliable.Firstly the shopkeeper said that they write 450W but hardly give out 300W.We thought him to be illiterate and bought it for my friend.The unit conked off within 2 days of usage.The replacement procedure was a pain.After getting a replacement,it worked fine for its entire life,however performance decreased day by day and one fine morning,the graphics card[hd 5450 or something] burnt. 

*From my personal experience and advice* --Its very hard to get a nice and reliable PSU on a budget.Only trust companies like Corsair,Tagan etc.If your budget is strictly 1k,try to get Supercomp branded 450 W PSU for around Rs.600. Mind you,its not at all comparable to corsair,however since I've been using it successfully since a long time now,I can at least advise it in your price range.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 31, 2012)

I have heard of supercomp.how many amps does it have on the 12volt rail?......


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2012)

I'm not too sure about it,sorry for being ignorant.
However have a look at the image below,you may get your answer...

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/2818/31052012329.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Also have a look at the following thread post#20, that's what I'm talking about-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...ply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html#post1529018

I'm not saying that its a great PSU,I'll still advise you to get something from Corsair or likes...I'm myself a bit skeptical about this PSU;reason being it weighs 1/4th of my earlier PSU(250W which came with my hp pavilion).However the shopkeeper said,now a days transistors are used in place of transformers,hence the light weight.Dont know how much truth is in it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2012)

the specs look ok .. 300W on +12V but what the shopkeeper has said is wrong - just grab 450W from brands like corsair, seasonic or even CM - they weighs lots more than this.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jun 1, 2012)

300w on the 12v rail.nt bad..
Btw how is its performance?
Cost n warranty?


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2012)

@topgear
Weight wise,I had compared it with CM and tagan,they were almost identical.Its just that my earlier PSU was much heavier.

Performance wise,the PSU hasnt given any problem and I'm largely satisfied with it.The config of the pc in which its installed are-Pentium D,400GB HDD,3GB RAM,Radeon 48xx series graphics and 2dvd writers.Price when I purchased it was Rs.570.(7mnths back).WarrAnty is of one year.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 1, 2012)

Save up and Buy Decent one. PSU is not the part we change often and its a disaster to see the a burnt system due to crap PSU.

Its not all about wattage only. Over Current Protection, Over Voltage Protection, Short Circuit Protection, Ripple etc also matter.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jun 1, 2012)

I cant invest more.i need to buy psu,keyboard,speaker at the same time!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

Then do whatever you want, don't waste your time here.

In a single line: No good PSU is available at sub 1K price. Best you can get is the 1.5K for the FSP SAGA II 350W. Try to get Intex 600W PSU which will cost you around 600 bucks and will work fine with your HD 6670. But overclocking....I think you shouldn't try that.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2012)

Closing. Already answered.

There is nothing which can be called a "good" *cheap* PSU.


----------

